
Tizen CWE bugs - DmitryNovikov
https://developer.tizen.org/forums/general-support/pvs-studio-team-willing-work-on-improving-tizen-project-open-letter
======
Bino
In a strange way, I like their way of doing advertisement and driving
business. While it's not true per-se, hitting the big targets (like Tizen,
Linux kernel etc.) with bugs in a friendly way makes the smaller ones
(companies) waiting to have the same powerful tool, the feeling of, if they
have bugs, I might have a bug or two it could find...

